# Gyuto or Santoko, 165 mini, Blue 2 or 1, This Japanese knife is for a gift!



## Emilio_Goncalvez (Nov 5, 2022)

Hello,
I already do have a great collection of knifes and I like this forum and the informations I gather.
I will continue to buy knifes for me but this time I am looking for a gift for my brother, a japanese one!

LOCATION
My brother is in France

KNIFE TYPE
I am looking for a santuku or a gyuto, right hand

Western or Japanese handle are both ok

He does have in mind something like :
Blade Length: 165mm
I have nothing against going for something a bit bigger if necessary

I think he likes the versatility and what is usual / polyvalent
So I thought blue 2 or even maybe blue 1

hum max price, lets say 400 usd

KNIFE USE
Home use

He he is doing chief tasks, all that is common ... vege & beef ...

My grip has evolved, I think that with a good knife his one can also evolve
Same for cutting motion, this can evolve for him too

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
He is using wood & synthetic
He sharpen himself

thank you in advance and long life to this forum !


----------



## blokey (Nov 5, 2022)

Is blue a requirement? There some very good knife in other steel, too. Anyway here's couple
$5 over your budget but one of the best you can get








Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 Yugiri Kiritsuke Santoku 180mm


Kawamura Hamono was founded in 1926 in Sakai. Kikumori is praised for their beautiful craftsmanship utilizing traditional techniques specific to their region. This series is forged by Master Yoshikazu Tanaka from Aogami 1 high carbon steel and cladded in stainless steel for easy maintenance...




carbonknifeco.com




Shigeki Tanaka stuff is on the cheaper end but really nice too








Santoku 165mm Aogami 2 Damascus Clad San Mai


Aogami #2 is such a beautiful steel, often used for honayaki knives, it holds an exceptional edge and features good toughness and edge retention. This line from Master Blacksmith Shigeki Tanaka offer exceptional performance, quality craftsmanship and desirable looks. A refined, classic Japanese...




moderncooking.com




Hado Ginsan are really nice 








Japanese Kiritsuke Santoku Knife - HADO - Kijiro series - Ginsan da...


Knife 18cm Overall Length 320m Blade Length 170mm Blade Height at Base 44mm Blade Thickness 2.6mm Weight 128g Steel Type: stainless steel ginsan dama...




miuraknives.com












Japanese Santoku Knife - HADO - Kijiro series - Ginsan damascus - S...


Knife 18cm Overall Length 320m Blade Length 170mm Blade Height at Base 44mm Blade Thickness 2.6mm Weight 136g Steel Type: stainless steel ginsan dama...




miuraknives.com


----------



## Emilio_Goncalvez (Nov 5, 2022)

thank you for this answer posted so quickly, it is nice to read it !!

I think I need to add some informations :

I had made this choice of blue because I know my brother and I've been reading this forum for some time and I think it's a good idea (note that he has a few other knifes already of course since he loves to cook, vg10 for example, etc ). So it's more of a strong suggestion than a total imperative.

The price of 400 usd is a big maximum, I don't mind spending less ahahah. I also think that for the moment we will forget all that is damascus cause I think he will for example be more happy with two 200 usd knives than one 400 usd damascus knife ... he prefers the practical to the visual =)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 5, 2022)

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## blokey (Nov 5, 2022)

Emilio_Goncalvez said:


> thank you for this answer posted so quickly, it is nice to read it !!
> 
> I think I need to add some informations :
> 
> ...


Same, there's a couple nice ones at Modern cooking. (Don't why the Anryu shows up as 240 Gyuto, but it is 170 Santoku in the actual link.)








Nakamura Hamono | Kaishin "Thin Series" Aogami Super Santoku 165mm | Modern Cooking


The Kaishin "Thin Series" Santoku 165mm features a super sharp edge with classic Santoku profile. An elegantly curved blade, a perfect push cutter.




moderncooking.com












Anryu Hamono | Gyuto 240mm Blue #2 Tsujimi Magaki | Modern Cooking


Delightfully thin, razor sharp and beautiful geometry. Katsushiga Anryu would be proud of the work that Takumi Ikeda is producing at Anryu Hamono in his absence. This is a delightfully 170mm blade that would be at home in any kitchen. The santoku is a great multipurpose blade, and this one feels...




moderncooking.com












Tanaka Knives | Santoku Aogami 2 Kurouchi 180mm | Modern Cooking


Modern Cooking is all about bringing joy and creativity into your kitchen by providing a wonderful, unique and exciting selection of curated premium and boutique products, like hand forged kitchen knives and other kitchen tools we think you will be impressed by the unique range artisan made...




moderncooking.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 5, 2022)

Japanese Santoku Knife MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon steel blue 1 Size:16.5cm


Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...




miuraknives.com


----------



## KOA (Nov 5, 2022)

Here’s another vote for the Yugiri Santoku. The steel is excellent plus relatively low maintenance given the SS cladding. Glides through food with a solid/sturdy cutting feel.


----------



## jaydee (Nov 6, 2022)

Had a gyuto out of this series so can recommend the steel without hesitation.
Mizuno akitada hontanren santoku
it is not too easy to sharpen at this high hardness but a real performer.
one of the best bang for the buck blades.
Even their magnolia handles which i had was really beautifully finished. As a gift i would choose ebony though.


----------



## jaydee (Nov 6, 2022)

Just realize I linked to the white steel series instead of blue.
These were raised in price considerably since last time I looked..
Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitada Hontanren Series Blue Steel No.2 "GF-25BL" Wa Santoku 180mm
Still a nice very nice knife though with outstanding steel.

Otherwise I´d strongly consider on of the Hitohira brand.
Many to choose from.
Couple of examples:
Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo White #2 Kurouchi Santoku 180mm Cherry Wood Handle
Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo Blue #2 Kurouchi Santoku 180mm Lacewood Handle (Limited)
Hitohira Yamatsuka Rikichi Silver #3 Migaki Santoku 180mm Tagayasan Handle

Hitohira Santokus


----------



## henkle (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm not sure you can get a better bang for your buck than S. Tanaka, S. Kamo, or Anryu (Ikeda). Maybe a little pedestrian, but great cutters all.


----------



## Emilio_Goncalvez (Nov 8, 2022)

Thank you for your help
you are very nice to me
I take time to find out about all this
I will answer as soon as possible
very good end of the day to everyone


----------

